# Prewar schwinn seatpost  binder bolts....



## Bendix (Dec 1, 2010)

so, some prewar schwinn frames have the extended seat tube with a welded on clamp for the seatpost binder bolt and others have holes through the seatstays and a nearly flush seat tube/top tube. any rhyme or reason to when or what model these show up on? seems pretty random to me......(?)

here's what i'm talking about...













just wondering....


----------



## matthotch (Dec 1, 2010)

from my experience they had the "through frame" pinch up until 35.  36 up they started the weld on. not 100% but pretty sure


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 2, 2010)

matt,from my experience,you're right on the money.is this matt from hotmatch?


----------



## Bendix (Dec 2, 2010)

huh. i saw in the 'american bicycle' book there was a pinch bolt equipped bike id'd as a '37 autocycle, the maroon bike in the photo is a '42 schwinn built bfg. i know there are some misidentified bikes in that book, but the bfg is definitely the late prewar frame style with both the curved downtube and slightly curved middle bar.......


----------



## Xcelsior (Dec 3, 2010)

It sometimes depended on the frame size or length of the seat tube on those.  Shorter seat tube would call for a  "pinched" clamp.  They could've  been any year prewar really.


----------



## matthotch (Dec 3, 2010)

Ya it's me. I got hooked on these damn bikes.


----------



## prewarkid (Dec 3, 2010)

hole through seat stay is what catalogues refer to as the 16" Frame ,   post with clamp is the 18" Frame  and the tall frame bikes is the 20" frame..   I have seen these shorter frames with the hole through the seat stay as late as 39.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Bendix (Dec 3, 2010)

now you've seen as late as '42!  

i'll have to compare some dimensions of mine with the clamp type and see if anything changes other than the seat tube length. i have a copy of a detailed joe breeze frame geometry sketch to compare to...


----------

